# Springfield Armory XD45



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 8, 2007)

I went to the Range yesterday, and I had the pleasure of putting a box of ammo through on of these.  I also put a box through a Glock 21, and a 1911A1, also a Springfield weapon.  I also shot the HK USP in .40 S&W...  I like the feel of the HK, but it's a hand cannon in terms of size.  trying to conceal it would be quite difficult.  if I could carry it out in the open, say in a drop leg or something, then maybe...  or as an LEO as a duty weapon like my cousin.  but otherwise, it's too damn big.  nice piece, though.  I think I fell in love with the XD.  the Glock didn't impress me in the least.  it's an ok weapon, i think if it was dirt cheap or a gift I would get one, but I'm not paying what they want for one when the XD is a better piece, IMO.  the 1911 was a nice weapon overall.  easy to operate, single action with a hammer you can cock yourself, and an easy to use safety, all in all I think I may own one some day as it was a great weapon to teach my brother how to shoot a pistol. (the other purpose for going besides a possible purchase and wanton bullet firing).  I taught him the basics: muzzle awareness with a handgun, trigger discipline and the importance of keeping your finger off of the trigger while loading a mag  or handling the weapon, how to clear jams, how to check the chamber, basically everything but field stripping, and that was because stripping a weapon (especially one I hadn't bought yet) was against the range rules.  next time, though.  but he loved the XD, and I did too, and the 1911 was a close second.  they were both fun to put rounds downrange with.   I believe I'll be doing it again soon, I definitely recommend it for those of you young enough (or old enough) to have 16 y.o. brothers.









now, where can i get the best deal on an XD45?  the shop i went to wanted $589.99 for the case, double mag holder, plastic holster, compact mag, full-size mag with grip extension, manuals, and a black compact 5" XD 45 pistol. basically everything you get from SA in the case when you buy one.  but I don't like to buy something from anyone i don't know without either references or checking for a better price.  so, anyone?  thoughts?


----------



## EATIII (Oct 8, 2007)

Pull the Pin, and come up In Nov!


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 8, 2007)

sure. give me an address.  what's your idea?


----------



## EATIII (Oct 8, 2007)

E-mail inbound, sorry my PM will be full till next monday!


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 8, 2007)

lol.  done. :)  I'll check it when it gets here.


----------



## Pete031 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have one in 9mm and I really like it. I am a big Sig guy, but they are too expensive and the XD was just the right gun for the money. You will enjoy it if you buy it.


----------

